# my new ride



## birddog (Dec 11, 2010)

yea baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice.  Looks like it needs to haul a deer.

Hoss


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 12, 2010)

niceeeee!!!!! I have been complaiting purchasing one in the near future, but I think ill get the RZR sport or a kawa teryx


----------



## murf (Dec 12, 2010)

Way, way to clean.


----------



## JR'S GUIDE (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice ride, one tip load it up with bumpers front and back if your going in the woods.   I love mine


----------



## birddog (Dec 16, 2010)

JR'S GUIDE said:


> Nice ride, one tip load it up with bumpers front and back if your going in the woods.   I love mine



lets see a pic of yours so i can get some ideals


----------



## CC Rider (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice ride, if your like me, you'll hate it until you get it dirty or scratched. The first scratch always hurts the most.


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## nate2800 (Jan 3, 2011)

nice ride u got there


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet
was looken at a bad boy but maby get one of thoes insted.


----------



## jdmac (Jan 21, 2011)

looks good! 500 or 800?


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 7, 2011)

nice looking ride...


----------

